
Inside Medium - prostoalex
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35709680
======
planetjones
I like the layout and stuff of Medium. I just hate the idea of one website
being the place where everyone writes on the web. That's not the web I love.
The web I love is full of home made websites and blogs. The aims of medium I
can neither relate to or agree with.

~~~
sdegutis
At the same time, I never can settle on a design that I like at
[http://sdegutis.github.io/](http://sdegutis.github.io/). Every year or so I
spend a whole Sunday trying to make it look better (today is that Sunday for
this year I guess), and it's just always terrible so I eventually just give up
and leave it alone. I kind of like the idea of not having to worry about
design, and having a decent one just handed to me.

~~~
supster
Your blog has great content. Found some useful tools in there.

------
autopov
The Internet was pretty civil before the riff-raff got easy access. USENET was
fun, informative, and most groups had more than a modicum of civility.

Any site that monetizes with advertorials is uncivil; and any online forum can
foster civility by having and strictly enforcing a code of conduct.

What's Medium's USP?

~~~
fallinghawks
> most groups had more than a modicum of civility

Fun and informative, yes; civil, largely -- until a vicious and relentless
troll and about 4 or 5 of his sockpuppets entered my alt group and littered it
with racist, filthy posts. This was around the mid 90s. I never felt so
helpless -- I was just an end user. Even if I had control over my own server I
would not have been able to kill these posts on other USENET servers. There
was a woman, fortunately, who was part of a volunteer group of spam killers
who had a magic capability to send a kill post instruction to all servers. She
kept half an eye on my group, but it was only half an eye... still, better
than nothing.

------
greenyoda
Earlier discussion here (under a misleading title):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11223032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11223032)

